# tiredwife&sahm, You Have Inspired Me...



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

... to put my two favorite You Tube videos up as well....

Comercial 76 - JC Penney: Beware of the Doghouse - YouTube

Return to the Doghouse - YouTube


----------



## Viseral (Feb 25, 2011)

LOL!!! Those are hilarious!


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

Viseral said:


> LOL!!! Those are hilarious!


And true.


----------

